# sólo falta



## stuartshaw.cfc

La siguiente frase está en un conocido libro de texto para anglohablantes que quieren aprender español (el contexto es el de 'poner la mesa'):

"Creo que sólo falta el agua y el vino."

¿Es correcta?

A mí me parecía que o debía poner <<que sólo falta*n *el agua y el vino>> o debe haber alguna pausa (o sea que el que habla sólo se acuerda del vino ya habiendo dicho la mitad de la frase) << Creo que sólo falta el agua...y el vino>> y en la grabación no hay pausa.

¿Me equivoco? Por favor, ¿Alguién puede explicarme esto?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## mentayflor

-¿Qué es lo que falta?
-Solo falta el agua y el vino.

Saludos


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

¿De veras? Gracias por tu respuesta, mentayflor, pero esto es muy interesante, ¿no podrías explicarme el porqué?


----------



## mentayflor

Si fuese el verbo sería:
ellos faltan
Ejemplo:Los niños faltan a clase muy seguido.

Pero aqui te estas refiriendo a que no hay (falta) algo.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Pero se dice <<sólo falta*n* dos>>, ¿no? Y también con esta frase me estoy refiriendo a lo que no hay. O sea que no se trata sólo  del significado del verbo <faltar> sino de algo más sutil. ¿Verdad?


----------



## Peterdg

Del DPD.


> *4.1. Sujeto de varios elementos en singular unidos por una conjunción copulativa. *Debe tenerse en cuenta lo siguiente:
> *a) *Si los elementos coordinados se refieren a entidades distintas, el verbo va en plural: _«Su voz y su gesto han hecho nido en mi corazón»_ (Matos _Noche_ [Cuba 2002]); _«En el patio crecían un magnolio y una azalea»_ (Mendoza _Ciudad_ [Esp. 1986]); pero si dichos elementos se conciben como una unidad, de la que cada uno de ellos designa un aspecto parcial, el verbo puede ir también en singular: _«El desorden y la algarabía es total»_ (Leñero _Mudanza_ [Méx. 1979]); en ese caso es frecuente que solo lleve determinante el primero de los elementos coordinados: _«La dirección y realización corrió _[...]_ a cargo de Manolo Bermúdez»_ (Díaz _Radio_ [Esp. 1992]). *El verbo suele ir asimismo en singular* *cuando el sujeto va pospuesto y los elementos coordinados son sustantivos abstractos o no contables*, especialmente si aparecen sin determinación: _«Me gusta el mambo y el merengue»_ (GaRamis _Días_ [P. Rico 1986]); _«Solo me queda ánimo y tiempo para responderle lo que sigue»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 20.10.96).


(la negrita es mía)
En conclusión: "vino" y "agua" son no contables y aparecen pospuestos al verbo, así que el verbo suele ir en singular.


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Mentayflor: muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Te lo agradezco mucho.
Peterdg: Esto no sé decirlo en español, de modo que paso al inglés: you're an absolute star! (mi intento en español: ¡eres un crack!).


----------



## mentayflor

Estoy leyendo la explicación en el RAE, y por lo que dice en el punto 4.8 son validas las dos formas, por una cuestion de concordancia.
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=concordancia

Ahora es tarde, mañana lo leo más tranquila y podremos continuar investigando esta cuestión, aunque seguramente habrá personas en este foro que lo sepan mejor que yo. Saludos


----------



## inib

mentayflor said:


> Estoy leyendo la explicación en el RAE, y por lo que dice en el punto 4.8 son validas las dos formas, por una cuestion de concordancia.
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=concordancia
> 
> Ahora es tarde, mañana lo leo más tranquila y podremos continuar investigando esta cuestión, aunque seguramente habrá personas en este foro que lo sepan mejor que yo. Saludos


Si no he mirado mal, el punto 4.8 habla de cuantificadores, y no hay ninguno en la frase de Stuart.
La cita de Peterdg contiene un ejemplo muy parecido al de Stuart.


----------



## blasita

Stuart, la respuesta está en el comentario de Peter. Es cuestión de concordancia entre el verbo ('faltar') y los elementos coordinados ('agua' _y_ 'vino').

Lo más habitual es el verbo en singular en este caso, pero yo entiendo que el plural ('faltan') es también correcto aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## WizardDani

No sé si será correcto o no, pero me suena muy raro decir "Faltan agua y vino", parece que esté diciendo que faltan dos personas cuyos nombres son "agua" y "vino".

La explicación de la RAE es sublime y directa. Yo lo que tenía entendido es que si se trata de elementos comunes en su campo léxico no es necesario ponerlo en plural, como sucede en "Lengua y cultura española" y no "Lengua y cultura españolas", ya que la lengua y cultura, por su estrecha relación histórica, refieren al mismo tema conceptual.

Espero haber ayudado en algo...


----------



## blasita

Sí, eso es precisamente lo que he intentado decir, WizardDani. Desde luego yo usaría el singular en este caso.

Pero insisto en que el plural es también correcto gramaticalmente según la interpretación de la regla de concordancia. Y a mí no me suena tan mal decir: 'faltan el agua y el vino'.


----------



## WizardDani

blasita said:


> Sí, eso es precisamente lo que he intentado decir, WizardDani. Yo usaría el singular.
> 
> Pero insisto en que el plural es también correcto gramaticalmente según la interpretación de la regla de concordancia. Y a mí no me suena tan mal decir: 'faltan el agua y el vino'.



Curioso, tampoco me suena mal si se usan los artículos, pero sin ellos, si no hubiera leído estas opiniones de otros nativos, lo habría incluso corregido.


----------



## inib

Volviendo a la explicación del DPD que nos ha dado Peterdg...





> pero si dichos elementos se conciben como una unidad, de la que cada uno de ellos designa un aspecto parcial, el verbo puede ir también en singular: _«El desorden y la algarabía es total»_


... deduzco que cuando decimos "falta (el) agua y (el) vino", estamos pensando "falta la bebida". 
Pero me gustaría saber qué opináis de esto: _*"Falta(n) el mantel y el pan."
*_


> *El verbo suele ir asimismo en singular* *cuando el sujeto va pospuesto y los elementos coordinados son sustantivos abstractos o no contables*, especialmente si aparecen sin determinación:


* el sujeto va pospuesto
* los elementos no son abstractos ni incontables
* aparecen con determinación
Dos argumentos de tres no coinciden con lo citado.
¿Es entonces lógico suponer que el verbo va en plural (faltan), o hay que tener algo más en cuenta?


----------



## blasita

_Falta el mantel y el pan._

Sin pensar mucho, a mí me parece bien. Y como he dicho antes, yo interpreto que el plural es también posible y correcto en estos casos.


----------



## inib

Perdonad por insistir, pero ¿no se parecería mi ejemplo de " el mantel y el pan" a este?:





> _«En el patio crecían un magnolio y una azalea»_


Entiendo que se está diciendo que es más cuestión de preferencias que de "reglas" tajantes, pero me gusta seguir, como mínimo,  las recomendaciones (cuando me acuerdo de ellas, claro )


----------



## Csalrais

A nivel escrito, con tu ejemplo del mantel y el pan, casi con toda seguridad usaría la forma en plural. Al hablar podría usar las dos sin pensarlo demasiado.


----------



## inib

Gracias por tu aporte, Csalrais.


----------



## blasita

Csalrais said:


> A nivel escrito, con tu ejemplo del mantel y el pan, casi con toda seguridad usaría la forma en plural. Al hablar podría usar las dos sin pensarlo demasiado.



Yo creo que por el mero hecho de intentar encontrar una 'regla' aquí, diría que considero que el mantel y el pan son una 'unidad' porque me hacen falta para poner la mesa. Sí que también usaría el plural, pero el singular ni mucho menos lo descarto  (¿quizás también porque en sí es una frase coloquial? No lo creo, no lo sé). Opino que, como he intentado decir anteriormente, sí que se usan ambos en los casos que se han visto hasta ahora (y si nadie me corrige, ambos son correctos).


----------



## Csalrais

No te preocupes blasita, mi opinión era tan solo eso, una opinión. De hecho me gustaría leer más comentarios y ver si podemos descubrir una tendencia general.

Saludos


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Yo lo único que puedo aportar a este debate son más preguntas, ;-) pero ya que esto se está poniendo tan interesante... ¿me permitís agregar otra pregunta relacionada?

Si no me equivoco se dice <<lo único que falta *son *las servilletas>>, lo cual creo que es análago a <<sólo faltan las servilletas>>. Ahora bien, ¿se dice <<lo único que falta *son *el agua y el vino>> o <<lo unico que falta *es* el pan y el vino>>? De acuerdo con lo que he leído en este hilo, me imagino que las dos frases serán posibles

Gracias a todos.


----------



## mentayflor

Stuartshaw, si, es interesante, mañana mismo en cuanto llegue a la escuela donde trabajo voy a consultarlo con las profesoras de lengua, para que me aclaren tu pregunta.
Con respecto a las dos frases: 


> <<lo único que falta *son *el agua y el vino>> o <<lo unico que falta *es* el pan yel vino


Y volvemos al principio...


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Perdonad, ha sido una errata. Quería escribir: ¿Se dice <<lo único que falta son el agua y el vino>> o <<lo único que falta es el agua y el vino?


----------



## mentayflor

Hola stuartshaw
Yo creo que la forma para responder a las frases que consultaste sería:


¿qué falta?
solo falta el agua y el vino (incontable)

¿cuantos faltan? (contable)
Solo faltan dos


¿Qué es lo único que falta? (incontable)
Lo único que falta es el agua y el vino.



Disculpá que sea algo tan basico pero a mi me resulta práctico. Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.
Yo percibo la frase como impersonal y por tanto el verbo está bien en tercera persona del singular. Es muy similar al verbo _haber_ con sentido de existencia, pero apuntando justo a lo contrario: a la no existencia (no hay). Así, _agua y vino_ sería el objeto directo del verbo _faltar_ y no su sujeto. Desde luego, el DRAE no está de acuerdo con esta interpretación porque considera _faltar_ siempre intransitivo, pero para mí la percepción es la misma que con el verbo _haber:_

_—Hay agua y vino en la mesa.
—Falta agua y vino en la mesa._


----------



## stuartshaw.cfc

Han sido unas sugerencias muy interesantes y os las agradezco,  pero todavía no me acabo de convencer   :

@mentayflor: pero a mí me parece que la frase "sólo faltan las servilletas" (a diferencia de "sólo faltan dos servilletas") no responde a la pregunta "¿Cuántas faltan?" sino a la pregunta "¿Qué falta?"

¿Me equivoco?

@ Juandiego: interesante punto de vista, pero, si es así, no me explico lo siguiente:

Sólo *hay* dos (y no han)
Sólo *faltan* dos (y no falta)


----------



## juandiego

stuartshaw.cfc said:


> @ Juandiego: interesante punto de vista, pero, si es así, no me explico lo siguiente:
> 
> Sólo *hay* dos (y no han)
> Sólo *faltan* dos (y no falta)


Well spotted, Stuart.

Seguramente la RAE tiene razón en considerar que el uso de _faltar_ intransitivo y así no complicarse con este tipo de casos que se resuelven siempre en plural (no lo veo tan claro si _dos_ fuera adjetivo en vez de nombre: _Sólo falta dos cosas_). No obstante, no veo justificación semántica sino simplemente que su uso común es en determinadas circunstancias intransitivo aunque la percepción sea impersonal transitiva como en _haber_. Diría que es por esto por lo que no suena incorrecto y no tanto por lo de contable o incontable. También le percibo un significado bastante similar al de la locución verbal _echar de menos_ en impersonal que es transitiva:
_Sólo se echa de menos el vino y el agua en la mesa.

_En cuanto al problema de _son_ y _es_ que planteas, creo que ambos son aceptables porque al tratarse de un verbo copulativo que establece una igualdad entre ambas partes de la oración, es muy difícil establecer cuál es el sujeto y cuál el atributo.


----------



## Peterdg

juandiego said:


> En cuanto al problema de _son_ y _es_ que planteas, creo que ambos son aceptables porque al tratarse de un verbo copulativo que establece una igualdad entre ambas partes de la oración, es muy difícil establecer cuál es el sujeto y cuál el atributo.


Para el caso de las "servilletas", la RAE dice que si el atributo y el sujeto difieren en número, el verbo suele concordar con el elemento plural. (DPD, lema "concordancia", párrafo "concordancia verbal").


----------



## mentayflor

> @mentayflor: pero a mí me parece que la frase "sólo faltan las servilletas" (a diferencia de "sólo faltan dos servilletas") no responde a la pregunta "¿Cuántas faltan?" sino a la pregunta "¿Qué falta?"



¿Qué (más) falta (Traer)?
Sola falta (poner) las servilletas (en la mesa).

¿Qué falta?
Faltan las servilletas/los vasos.

¿cuantas faltan?
Solo faltan dos sevilletas.



Seguimos investigando...


----------



## blasita

juandiego said:


> Seguramente la RAE tiene razón en considerar que el uso de _faltar_ intransitivo y así no complicarse con este tipo de casos que se resuelven siempre en plural (no lo veo tan claro si _dos_ fuera adjetivo en vez de nombre: _Sólo falta dos cosas_). También le percibo un significado bastante similar al de la locución verbal _echar de menos_ en impersonal que es transitiva:
> _Sólo se echa de menos el vino y el agua en la mesa.
> _En cuanto al problema de _son_ y _es_ que planteas, creo que ambos son aceptables porque al tratarse de un verbo copulativo que establece una igualdad entre ambas partes de la oración, es muy difícil establecer cuál es el sujeto y cuál el atributo.



Unos comentarios muy interesantes, Juan. Y estoy de acuerdo en que, en mi opinión, no se puede tachar de incorrecta la oración con 'son'.

He releído todo, y quería aclarar que yo no diría la frase original en plural sin determinantes (por eso puse: 'faltar', 'agua' y 'vino' refiriéndome sólo a los elementos constituyentes). En estos casos, cuando los sustantivos se usan sin determinante/s la concordancia es en singular (casi siempre - y es lo que mejor suena). Incluso con determinantes, usaría el singular. Sin embargo, insisto en que "faltan el agua y el vino" es correcta gramaticalmente (nadie dice lo contrario ) y a mí no me suena mal.


----------

